# Como realizar vumetro con lcd y pic



## randall (Jul 15, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro, quiero realizar un vumetro con pic y lcd pero en la red los pocos foros que he encontrado sobre esto siempre se desvian del tema y no ayudan con esto, quisiera saber si me podrian ayudar con este codigo, he visto muchos videos tambien en la red pero no hay ayuda acerca del codigo, yo se programas mas o menos no soy un experto pero tengo idea de assembler y c.

muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 15, 2009)

Creo que lo que buscas es esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/analizador-espectro-display-micro-atmega-17684/

Solo que esta realizado con AVR... necesitarias traducirlo a PIC....


----------



## randall (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Chico3001 la verdad es q esos videos es lo mismo que visto en la red, ademas no es lo q busco, lo q necesito es alguien q me guie en como hacer un vumetro con el pic y un lcd q me diga mas o menos que puedo hacer, de todas formas gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Jul 16, 2009)

lo que se me ocurre rapidamente es que tendrías que usar un adc, sacar el valor rms cada, nose..50ms (por ejemplo tomas 1 medicion cada 5ms, lo haces 10 veces, y calculas la media cuadratica de los valores, sino puedes hacer promedio y ya, rectificando la señal previamente con un puente de 4 diodos)
y luego escalas convenientemente el valor y prendes leds de acuerdo al resultado.


----------



## razielvt (Feb 14, 2010)

Creo que tienes que hacer algo muy parecido a lo que yo tengo en un proyecto. Mira, si te sirve de ayuda en el picc, se tienen las librerias de manejo de LCD. Te recomiendo el 16f877a para empezar, Pues tiene entradas AC. Usas una de las entradas, y mediante el CAD del pic (un ejemplo en el programa te ilustrará), tomas el audio a no más de 5 voltios. ojo con esto o si no te cargas el micro. Después es solo configurar el manejo de la LCD para mostrar barritas o algo así según los datos del CAD. Saludos.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Feb 19, 2011)

saludos a todos, yo estuve buscando esto durante mucho tiempo este proyecto y esta disponible en:

VU Meter Estéreo con varias visualizaciones.

ahi esta todo lo relacionado con este proyecto eso si necesitan el pic 16f877A, y un buen lcd ded 2 x 16, el codigo esta en basic pro 2.50 y lo pueden modificar a gusto tambien esta compilado y listo para usar ademas de la simulacion proteus y asembler, para descargar los archivos deben regitrarse, espero esto les sirva a todos para que tengan su vu-meter como yo tambien lo pude hacer.


----------



## dalsaur (Jun 7, 2015)

que tal amigos, estoy diseñando un vu lcd con pic16f628a pero solo muestra el esquema y un codigo que al compilarlo y simularlos en proteus no hace nada algien me podria ayudar por que solo cuento con el  pic 16f628a y el lcd 16x2

anexo esquema y codigo y el origen de los mismo









codigo

```
Code

Code  
'**************************************************************** 
'* Name : VU-meter.BAS * 
'* Author : electro_freakz * 
'* Notice : Copyright (c) 2009 www.electrofreakz.tk * 
'* : All Rights Reserved * 
'* Date : 8-4-2009 * 
'* Version : 1.0 * 
'* Notes : * 
'* : * 
'****************************************************************  

DEVICE 16F628A                 
CONFIG INTRC_OSC_NOCLKOUT, WDT_OFF, PWRTE_ON, LVP_OFF, MCLRE_OFF 
ALL_DIGITAL TRUE               

;Algemene constanten 
SYMBOL Lengte       = 16       
SYMBOL Schaal       = 255     

;Poortnamen 
SYMBOL Potmeter     = PORTA.1 
SYMBOL potmeter2    = PORTA.0  

;Variabelen declareren 
DIM Half            AS BYTE    
DIM Som             AS BYTE    
DIM Vol             AS BYTE    
DIM Weerstand       AS BYTE 
DIM Weerstand2      AS BYTE     

CLEAR                          
DELAYMS 500                    


PRINT $FE,$40,$15,$15,$15,$15,$15,$15,$15,$15,_  
              $10,$10,$10,$10,$10,$10,$10,$10,_  
              $14,$14,$14,$14,$14,$14,$14,$14    
               

;Hoofdprogramma 
CLS 

WHILE 1 = 1 
  Weerstand = POT Potmeter, Schaal 
   
  Som = (Weerstand * Lengte) / 85   
  Vol = Som / 3                
  Half = Som // 3              

  PRINT AT 1, 1, REP 0Vol     
  IF Half > 0 THEN PRINT Half  
  PRINT REP " "Lengte - Vol   
   
Weerstand2 = POT potmeter2, Schaal 
   
  Som = (Weerstand * Lengte) / 85   
  Vol = Som / 3                
  Half = Som // 3              

  PRINT AT 2, 1, REP 0Vol     
  IF Half > 0 THEN PRINT Half  
  PRINT REP " "Lengte - Vol  
WEND 

END
```


pagina del autor

http://www.schematheek.net/index.php?p=forum/topic&t=153

agradesco su ayuda


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 7, 2015)

Ese programa lo que hace es leer un potenciómetro usando la instrucción POT.
Lo hace midiendo el tiempo de carga/descarga del capacitor en serie con el potenciómetro.
No sirve para medir señales analógicas como una señal de audio, porque el PIC16F628A no tiene ADC.

Para eso se necesita un PIC que tenga conversor analógico a digital. (ADC)


----------

